

Website outage issues? Get Insping – the cheapest web monitoring tool. Ever - mksatagopan
https://www.insping.com

======
carlchenet
The Check URL "[https://www.mytux.fr"](https://www.mytux.fr") is "Not
Responding".

We requested the URL "[https://www.mytux.fr"](https://www.mytux.fr") on "Thu,
06 November 2014, 10:51:13 (UTC)", it took 1368 ms and not responded at all.

But it's responding and online. What do you mean?

~~~
insping
Why [https://www.mytux.fr](https://www.mytux.fr) is "Not Responding"?

Our Team found, the SSL certificate in www.mytux.fr is signed by "Gandi
Standard SSL CA" which is a intermediate authority. In this case your server
should to provide a intermediate CA certificate along with original but it
fails. Even some browsers too not able to identify the signed authority so
resulting in untrusted connection.

Insping suggests to add a intermediate certificate to your web server to
resolve this issue.

------
carlchenet
seems really cool interface. Just trying to subscribe and I let you know.

~~~
insping
Thanks, Looking forward to a long-lasting and healthy relationship.

